# My mom let me redo the pond :D



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a little 30-40g pond in the backyard and the reed we have has taken over half of it. Since I've been taking care of it I asked my mom if we could go by the nursery and buy a few aquatic plants for it. 

So after deciding we are going to plant the reed in a pot(without a hole so it holds water) we left for the nursery. We bought a water iris with a unknown hitch hiking plant, a water lily, water hyacinth, and a grassy plant with small white puffballs. I'll take photos of them tomorrow 

Before filling the pond back up I removed the pond from the wooden decorative container and my mom and I killed 2 black widows hiding in it O.O. Now it's all nice and spider safe(for now). 

Oh, I also had a fish in there! I couldn't believe it! a little comet goldfish. I felt so bad for the poor thing because I left when the water was being siphoned out and when I returned he was in 1" of extremely mucky water, I tried to scoop him out but there wasn't enough water so I ran upstairs and took some conditioned water from my aquarium and put him in there. I was so sure the racoons had eaten this guy like his other 3 buddy's who disappeared about 2 months ago.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

are you going to let the goldfish live in the pond once its all prettified?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hardy little buggers, those things are. For a pond that size, a true water garden is best. It's a little on the smallish size for a goldfish. You could actually try white cloud mountain minnows (provided your climate is mild enough). I've seen some really neat ponds done with them. Youtube it! 

I can't wait to see pictures! I don't have floating plants to flower, and my pond doesn't get enough sun for lilies. I only get flowers this time of year when the iris bloom.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Hardy little buggers, those things are. For a pond that size, a true water garden is best. It's a little on the smallish size for a goldfish. You could actually try white cloud mountain minnows (provided your climate is mild enough). I've seen some really neat ponds done with them. Youtube it!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures! I don't have floating plants to flower, and my pond doesn't get enough sun for lilies. I only get flowers this time of year when the iris bloom.


We have pretty mild weather, it never snows but in the winter we do get a few nights around or a little below freezing. Because comet gold fish get so huge I'll need to find a new home for him, for now I'll keep him in the pond.

We for sure need some sort of fish in the pond, without fish it becomes infested with mosquito larvae O.O The white cloud minnows are really pretty, I might just get some normal minnows though because they are darker in color and may blend in more to avoid predators. 

I'm excited to post the photos tomorrow  It's not all that exiting but I think it's pretty


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you thought about native fish? I'm not sure exactly where you are, but it is something to think about. Or endler's livebearers. Although you might need a small heater for the endlers. It's neat to stock ponds with other than your basic pond fish. Don't get me wrong. I love my koi, but sometimes imaging different possibilities is fun ^-^ Argh! It's late here on the east coast. Off to bed for me!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have pics 























































Here's the goldfish who was still alive


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh what a cute little pond! and cute little fish x3


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That is a nice little pond! It will make a wonderful water garden. Your little goldfish is a cutie with that mustache and upturned mouth he looks like a snooty englishman (sorry brits ;-) ). 

Come to think of it, I love my pond so much that if I ever have to move into an apartment, I might get myself something like that.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow that is small! I may just have to try one of those lol. Endlers would be cool, If you do that I may just have to buy some! White cloud minnows or just plain old minnows could work. What about mosquito fish? They look nice and you can actually get them from the water district to "control" mosquito population.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to get 4 rosy flathead minnows, and 4 normal flat head minnows from petsmart today  They should stay under 4" and are native to northern California where I live so the climate is perfect. I couldn't can't believe how cheap they are, I feel like I saved them O.O 
For now I put the Goldfish back in the pond while I find a awesome home for him.

@thekoimaiden
It is small for a pond, we have a larger one on the side of the house without the wood, it's double the size but has a shallow section. We had planned to set it up like 3 years ago but my parents just never did XD Maybe when I move out I can take it with me


----------

